# Fresard G2



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Just arrived and I am well pleased.



















Fresard G2 20 Atmos, continuing my small collection of obscure French pieces. This is equipped with an automatic FE (France Ebauches) 4611A movement, not done any pics yet, I'll get the back off and add some later.

40mm wide it wears well. I am familiar with the shape, I remember Jon having a similar looking Camy, but what is the well known version of this case-shape? I've been wracking my brains to no avail.










great chunky markers, so an instant hit with me. standard 70's hour and minute hands, simple seconds.










My favourite detail on this watch is the bezel grip, very 120c but of course a bit smaller


















All in all a decent sized well constructed vintage piece.

cheers

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Here are the pics of my old one Foz... (taken by Colin as he has it now







)


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch there Andy. The bezel and case look very similar to a couple of 300m Mirexals that I have. They can be had on the Bay for not a lot of money and some are certified chronometers. Not sure if they are French too. I'll dig out some pics later.

Jon, that's a lovely Camy you had there. It's WR to 1000m isn't it? I think I've got a 1000m Invicta and a 1000m Carsic with a similar case. Again, I'll dig out some pics later.



JonW said:


> Here are the pics of my old one Foz... (taken by Colin as he has it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Nice watch there Andy. The bezel and case look very similar to a couple of 300m Mirexals that I have. They can be had on the Bay for not a lot of money and some are certified chronometers. Not sure if they are French too. I'll dig out some pics later.
> 
> Jon, that's a lovely Camy you had there. It's WR to 1000m isn't it? I think I've got a 1000m Invicta and a 1000m Carsic with a similar case. Again, I'll dig out some pics later.


I can't find any pictures of my 2 Mirexal, but they share the same case. One even has the very same bezel, the other having a shiny stainless steel bezel.

I have a couple of watches with a similar, but not identical case. The differences being that the case is heavier and is faceted. I have a NOS Carsic 1000m diver and an Invicta 1000m diver from the days when their output was good. They share the same case with a number of other divers, including Clayamn's Elgin on his scubawatch site. Here's the Carisc:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's the Invicta which has plent of wabi:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheers for the pics Dave,

That Carsic (great name) is fantastic, I really like everything about it. The hands and dial are particularly good.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

'Carsic'









Great watch, esp the crystal!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice catch Foz! I agree about the markers - if only a modern maker had the stones to do something like this! I keep bugging Mitch...

The Camy is a great piece, a classic dive watch: big, some sporty touches, tougher 'n woodpecker lips and useful in a dustup!







Damn, now I wish I'd brought it with me!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Am I wrong or was the Camy mine at one point? I know I had one but can't remember who I sold it to







I think the Camy was rated to 300m - also the bezel on mine was more or less worn smooth & Roy very kindly reprinted it for me.

I like the Fresard - not so keen on the Invicta or Carsic, though the latter has a great looking dial & hands














the crystal puts me off them both though unfortunately


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Am I wrong or was the Camy mine at one point? I know I had one but can't remember who I sold it to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was yours Paul, Jon bought it off you and then sold it on to Colin. On the crystals front I really like the Fresard as it has a flat mineral crystal, I'm not keen on the distortion of domes. Having said that the Carsic's crystal is so over the top I love it.

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Andy you do seem to find them







it's a really nice find, I'm with you on the markers but the case and crown card is spot on


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

foztex said:


> Cheers for the pics Dave,
> 
> That Carsic (great name) is fantastic, I really like everything about it. The hands and dial are particularly good.
> 
> Andy


Do you really like the name "Carsic"? I can't get over the travel sickness connotations







I think it's the worst name for a watch since "Nappey"


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

DaveE said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the pics Dave,
> ...


haha great minds think alike!

I thought of it today as I was looking at a NOS Nappey

ah it doesnt bother me but I do find it entertaining.

Andy


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Ron, please check your PMs and emails.


----------

